# best floor covering for a nursery? is vinyl dangerous?



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

We're just about at the decorating the nursery stage though we have a long way to go before needing it. We've been discussing floor coverings and I got my heart set on wood-effect vinyl as an easy-clean good looking choice but I just realised today that that might give off chemicals... but then new carpet smells terrible... obviously I need something I can clean easily... I talked about carpet tiles but DH whinged and said they were awful... I just don't really know what the best safe choice is...

must be
1) completely safe for baby
2) very easy to clean
3) smooth/flat enough for playing with cars and stuff (deep pile stuff is no fun if you're trying to build a lego railway...) 

also how long term should I think? is it better to just put down the cheapest I can find because it will need replacing soon anyway or should I go for a long lasting choice to avoid disruption and the problems of new flooring smells etc? 

I hate cheap wood laminate but I could consider it if it was the only safest option, but I worry the glue involved would emit just as much chemicals as other choices. I'm worried about buying an expensive wool carpet but not being able to clean it. I think if nappy contents got on a carpet I would have to rip the whole thing up... what do other people do? I haven't seen the floorboards but judging by those in the other rooms they'd be no oil painting and not suitable just for sanding down...

we're a way off needing to make a decision yet but obviously it is better to put a flooring down in advance to let it settle in. 
what is the safest choice for not emitting chemicals and poisoning the baby?


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Here you are Hun have a look at this

http://www.kinele.co.uk/nurseries_flooring_kids_and_schools_playroom_flooring

Don't worry to much just consider what is practical and as long as it can be cleaned easily you will be fine, there will always be some chemicals in nearly everything we use so don't stress about it too much

Nic
Xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

they look fun! ty


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

They do don't they, I didn't look at price though, I bet there quite expensive!!

Nic
Xx


----------

